# Is This a Detroit Hutchinson; if so, from when?



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2015)

This calls it a Hutch, but if it is, when also is it from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Got it with all of these. ^


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2015)

I got one & think of it as a hutch even though it's kinda of a oddball tall skinny bottle. Seen a few of these & they never really get any kind of big money. I'm guessing kinda common. Not sure of date & don't know much more about it. LEON.  P.S. don't know where mine is, boxed up somewhere, but don't know if my neck is that long?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2015)

It's very odd and was cheap, so I grabbed it.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2015)

I think if you got for  $15 bucks or less you got a good deal LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 23, 2015)

I believe that it not technically a Hutchinson Stopper bottle due to the length of the neck. I don't see how  the standard metal stopper could work. There may be more than 1 style of Hutch stopper, one I am unaware of. I'll wait to read what others say.              Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2015)

I think the Hutch stopper came in 2 or 3 different sizes or lengths. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2015)

Hemi, I got it at much less than that. Do you know what the company bottled? The seller's tag questioned it as maybe a Detroit soda.  Jim, I also questioned it as a Hutch, but it is in the realm of possibility for the closure type for sure.  I just finished highlighting it a few mins ago.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 23, 2015)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> I think the Hutch stopper came in 2 or 3 different sizes or lengths. LEON.



That is something I did not know. Thank you.            Jim


----------



## Dean (Oct 23, 2015)

Actually the stoppers came in three (3) different lengths to be used according to the length of the neck.  The stoppers also were numbered 1-5 for the different sized rubbers.  Just a little information that can be found on the Hutch Book web site.  Thanks,  Dean


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 23, 2015)

It's a cross between a blob and a hutch, I'll call it the blobhutch.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2015)

LOL, Sharon.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 24, 2015)

I found an 1892 ad about a Michell's that seemed to sell various goods. It may have been made for a store. I found 5 of this bottle-- mine, yours, one on Hutchbook (unless that's yours) and one that was listed on e-Bay multiple times along with one sold on Worthpoint and touted as 1880s-1890s. Michell's is otherwise very obscure, and there is little to go on.I'd drop the value of this bottle to under $10. Thankfully, I paid less and can likely make some cash on it.  My analysis of it is that Michell had good self-esteem as the bottle is basically saying that Michell owns Detroit. lol. Apparently, his marketing could have been done better as ads don't pop up for me. The above is all speculation.  There may be two variants, but the second variant could have been someone measuring poorly. If yours has a different neck-length, Leon, it may be a new variant; or, people have just over-looked this fact.


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey SB, would you be willing to trade that Grand Rapids crown top? Minnesota crowns are my specialty, and i have a few MI bottles you may be interested in as well. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 24, 2015)

Antlerman: Minnesota bottle. I likely will, but for now I'd like to hang on to it. Second bottle with a Michigan town's name, but is not from Michigan, in my collection.  Main interest is in learning more. See linked thread for bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2015)

If you like bottles like that then you need the Detroit Hutch from Texas. But they seem to get around $100 or more. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 25, 2015)

Seems like a lot of Southern Hutches go for over $45. I was looking at values of Georgia Hutches last night-- not even sure why. But a good number were $100+.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 26, 2015)

Highlighted: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Color:


----------

